# Dust collection fiber barrels



## JamesG2222 (May 2, 2014)

I hope this is an OK spot to post this first post. I am trying to add a thein baffle and I want to use a fiber barrel with an entrance on the side so that the dust comes in at the highest possible speed. Locally I can find free 55 gallon fiber drums. This would be a little too tall for the plan I have in mind has anyone ever cut a fiber barrel down to size if so what happens when you cut it can you keep a straight edge?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

The more height the better. You need it for capacity.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've never cut a fiber barrel but have done a few wooden ones as well as metal ones…...I've never been able to cut it straight. But I don't think that's the only problem, you need to get the metal ring put back onto to for stiffness. Still, if the 55 gallon drums are free, it doesn't cost anything to try.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

keeping a straight edge is simple. 
ive cut plastic, fiber, and metal drums by using my circ saw and using the floor as my guide.metal cutting blade for the metal drum. cuts about 1 1/2" up.
made a gage once when i was stacking 2 plastic drums for my DC- a piece of wood cut to length where i wanted the cut, taped a marker on one end and nailed a little leg on the other that rode on top of the drum. ran it around the drum to mark where i wanted the cut then used my circ saw with a plywood blade.worked like a charm both ways.
fiber drums got a little flimsy, so i just took a piece of the cutoff and glued it around the top- instant garbage can.


----------



## JamesG2222 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks,

This is a great site to get help


----------

